# Critique this mare please, what do you see



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Mmmmmmm, there is a possibility of me taking this horse, at least for a while, she is a arab x saddlebred, 15.2 hh and described as strong boned.




























These are the only pics at the moment, she is described as being very very smooth and comfortable to ride, with potential for dressage.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think I see a _hint_ of a roach back in that second picture. That's all I can really pick out about her.

She's a beauty!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Funny don't see it in pic 1 but it's a suggestion in pic 2.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm not a fan of how her withers and neck tie in to eachother, but thats merely opinion. I dont have much experience with Saddlebred conformation.

Otherwise I think she's lovely. I dont really see the roached back though. I'd personally like to see a lot more muscle in that hind end, but that is a conditional thing, not conformational. What a beau!


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

Gorgeous!! :shock: Like the others said, sorta roached back, but I think that she's really really pretty!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she looks as though she would be great for dressage. Enjoy !


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I LOVE her build! I would take her in a heartbeat. 

She's what I look for in a horse.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

I think she may have a combo of that "Saddlebred Sway" (at least figuratively, if not literally ie genetically), and a short back, which makes her look kinda funny. She is gorgeous, though, IMO. Her Araby croup is kind of flat which may make collection harder for her, but not impossible. 

Cheers,
RSS


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She is certainly only pasture fit at present, so a lot of muscling to go on. Mmmmm someone say they hate her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

I love her! Shes super attractive, what are you planning on doing with her?


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't see anything to hate! Nice!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

pfft you dont wanna buy horses in SK..


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty mare-looks like she might be a handful.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think she is utterly exquisite! She has very good conformation as per what I have read from Dr. Deb Bennet's writings. (my own personal knowledge is limited, I do admit). I like her build mucho! Her shoulder is awesome and her legs really clean.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

KennyRogersPaints said:


> I love her! Shes super attractive, what are you planning on doing with her?


I would be seeing if dressage is her thing




SpiritLifter said:


> I don't see anything to hate! Nice!


Not even if you try hard?? 



xxdanioo said:


> pfft you dont wanna buy horses in SK..


Who said she was in SK:wink: Actually she is, but I only buy good ones here:lol:



Cacowgirl said:


> Pretty mare-looks like she might be a handful.


She is a bit pushy and in your face on the ground, I'm told that she is really good under saddle though,



> I think she is utterly exquisite! She has very good conformation as per what I have read from Dr. Deb Bennet's writings. (my own personal knowledge is limited, I do admit). I like her build mucho! Her shoulder is awesome and her legs really clean.



Mmmmm really nice mare.......I've got a lot of thinking to do for a week or two


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

haha just go for it!


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

She looks hot headed and a little pushy, but absolutely beautiful! Hint of a roached back, but other than that she looks gorgeous! I love her high withers and neck, just a personal opinion


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She is a little pushy but not so hot headed, but not dead either:wink:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She is coming on a couple of weeks trial next week


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

OK, if you want something negative...

She is nosy. In that one picture she is peeking through a crack in the door. She will always be spying on you wanting to know everything that is going on, and hating people that keep secrets from her.

Other than that silliness, the only observation I would make is she is considerably lighter boned than what you are used to...


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

im not a arabian person but she is really pretty. only thing is her withers dont tie in like im use to.but i dont know it might be a arab thing.very cute head


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

She is ridiculously photogenic.


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

She is stunning. Absolutely beautiful. If you dont buy her send them my way!!! 

For a critique the only things I have is...Yes with her arab she is slightly more flatbacked but most arabs are and live a healthy competition/endurance life and it could be that she is standing on a slight grade or the angle of the picture she looks a LITTLE up hill in the shoulder, MAYBE. For her breeding I believe that the tie in at the withers is perfectly fine and has the thickness of an arab where as a saddlebreds neck is usually more refined. Non of these things are at all bad for her conformation and she looks like she will make a wonderful life-long friend.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She is now at my place, and I love her, I still don't know if she will stay here, but I hope so., Here are some more pics and a video if anyone wants to add more thoughts.



















and a video

Willow in the Round pen - YouTube


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

I think she has a pretty wrong build actually and I think she would do well at dressage I'd take her in a heartbeat as well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

What a nice girl!

Lizzie


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Is it me or does she seem a bit stiff in front left at a walk? Stride seems shorter in that leg. Hm...

She is gorgeous. I think she would suit dressage well if she likes it. 

Curious, isn't she technically a NSH? Or is she grade? Or do I just not know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I really like her


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Faceman said:


> She is nosy. In that one picture she is peeking through a crack in the door. She will always be spying on you wanting to know everything that is going on, and hating people that keep secrets from her.



LOL!! She so is peeking. 
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

RunSlideStop said:


> Is it me or does she seem a bit stiff in front left at a walk? Stride seems shorter in that leg. Hm...
> 
> She is gorgeous. I think she would suit dressage well if she likes it.
> 
> Curious, isn't she technically a NSH? Or is she grade? Or do I just not know what I'm talking about?



I didn't see it in the flesh when I was working with her, but I did wonder if anyone else would see it in the video, because I did when I was watching it through, definitely not free striding. I had turned Mr G out with the girls on Sunday pm, and he and Willow were arguing over who was going to be Emmys best friend, and I think she may have taken a knock.

She is registered as part Arab, I suppose technically she is a NSH, but I know nothing about them, I will have to do some reading and see what they are all about


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Jewelsb said:


> I think she has a *pretty wrong build actually* and I think she would do well at dressage I'd take her in a heartbeat as well
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Scratches head and wonders if that is what you meant to say


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm thinking she meant strong build.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

She is kind of the epitome (sp?) of a proportionate, goregeous horse. I love her  Does she have a quirky personality? She seems almost -too- perfect, so she's almost a bit... hmm... not boring, but lacking a certain real spark. At least I can't put my finger on it if there is something peculiar.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

RunSlideStop said:


> She is kind of the epitome (sp?) of a proportionate, goregeous horse. I love her  Does she have a quirky personality? She seems almost -too- perfect, so she's almost a bit... hmm... not boring, but lacking a certain real spark. At least I can't put my finger on it if there is something peculiar.


LOL, this one certainly doesn't lack spark, in person she is spunky and sparky, and I have a feeling that she may have a great sense of humor once you get to know her


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

I think you have come across the perfect horse. :|


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

GH, I know she's Arab/Saddlebred, but do you know her breeding (pedigrees) on either side? That might tell you more about her. I don't remember seeing her age, or what she has been doing.

And re. a roached back. I think it might appear that way, since she had a rear leg forward and that hip slightly higher. I don't see a roach back. 

I'm not in favour of most crossbreeding, but this - as in others I've seen of the same, seems to work. I also don't normally like mares - but I like this one. :wink:

By the way, where are you in the world, if that's not a rude question?

Oh dear, another question, if you don't mind. Are you maybe just leasing or might she be yours if you like her? 

Lizzie


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She is by Matrific , out of Naughty but Nice

I am in Saskatchewan, Canada

At the moment I have several options open on this girl, one of which is to buy her, if we can get along together


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

She could be my uncle and aunt's Saddlebred x Arab (NSH)'s twin. These two horses are remarkably similar!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Some nice horses on both pedigrees there, GH. Years ago I owned both breeds. I do hope you bond well enough to keep her. 

Lizzie


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The bonding is going well so far and I really really like this mare.

The BIG question though is will she be able to carry me....

She looks so fine boned and light





and I 




well I'm never fine boned, so even slim I'm heavy, but at the moment I'm certainly not slim


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I looked through all of this and I too like this horse a lot. I wish she had inherited more of her Saddlebred's bone but she did not. Her back is nice and short and strong, but she is going to be a bit stiff and require a lot of work to get her to stretch her topline and get her hind end under herself to lighten her front end. She CAN do that (physically) so I would work on that stretching!

Her legs are a bit light and her hocks may not hold up for the years it takes to develop at the higher levels, though her overall build begs one to try for it. 

A light (small in stature, height-wise), athletic, rider could probably take this horse all the way to Grand Prix if she has the mind for it (the horse, not the rider LOL).


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

You know GH, since our family has been in Gypsies, almost all horses look light boned to me. My daughter and I were at a horse show a couple of years ago and of course, we looked at the Saddlebreds. We both remarked how light boned they were, when they really were not. It's a matter of what one becomes used to I suppose. It was the same when I had Great Danes. Their size was normal to me and all other breeds, looked small, even large breeds. Now, only having Brussels Griffons, Danes look huge to me.

I hope you have fun with this girl. She's pretty nice all round. I doubt you will be too heavy for her. Keep us posted.

Lizzie


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I took her over to my trainers today, didn't ride just doing ground work and assessing her potential, and my trainer loves her, she also thinks that she will carry me, and if I work at my fitness she will be a good partner for me....

I have told her owner that I will keep her for a while and see how it goes.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

oh you love her already stop procrastinating


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Pretty well built!!! Lol sorry!!! My phone auto corrected obviously:/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

cowgirl928 said:


> oh you love her already stop procrastinating


Oh I do love her, and I think she is possibly the nicest horse that I have ever worked with, in terms of quality.

BUT.....BUT

If she is to much for me to handle, if I'm going to be scared of breaking her every time I get on, then she is not the horse for me, and it would be unfair to both of us to keep her long term.



Jewelsb said:


> Pretty well built!!! Lol sorry!!! My phone auto corrected obviously:/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl: love auto correct


----------



## EnglishElegance (Jun 6, 2012)

She looks very gorgeous, her legs look nice and she has a fairly good sloping shoulder. In the first picture she looks like she could be post legged, but I don't see it in the other picture, so it is probably just the way she is standing. She's got a nice face


----------



## Ok Paints (Jun 26, 2012)

I think she is attractive, however I also do not like the way her neck/shoulders/body all join together. (could be a breed thing) Being used to Quarter/Paints I would like to see a tad bit more bone to go with the body. I am a little afraid that by the time you get her muscled up, her legs will be a little light for the body. I hope I'm wrong, she's very pretty. Good luck with her and God bless, Peg


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Arab x SB best cross I have ever had the chance to work with!


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

You MUST keep her because
- she actually has nice bone substance in my eyes
- look at her legs! she inherited all that SB legginess and nice headset! yeh she also inherited that high wither and LOOKS like her back has a slight roach but if you draw an imaginary line, her back is fine, it's just the SB neck that gives the optical impression
- but she also took the nice refined head from the arab!
- and look at her shoulder, so nice!
- and the color!
- and the socks!
- and I bet she trots like a dream 
- and I have awaken from my slumber and rejoined the forum just to write you this so come on! give the girl a chance!


----------

